# Trimming while growing



## fr8trn (Feb 27, 2015)

I have a question for all of you more experienced growers, I know this is going to sound dumb, but here goes, I want to know if I should actually do any trimming of my plant as it is growing, I am developing flowers finally, and a lot of them, does trimming during the flowering stage hurt the process at all? I don't want to mess up a beautiful plant, it is now almost 5 feet tall and I am not worried about the height of it, just the flowers.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2015)

Don't take off any fan leaves as they are the solar panels for the plant. They provide the plant with the energy it needs to finish.  Are you under led? there is pruning during the first two weeks of flower but none after that.

When you prune it releases a hormone that makes the plant want to "heal" the injury and puts its energy to that instead of flowers...   I do most all my pruning prior to flower.


----------



## fr8trn (Feb 27, 2015)

I am a complete novice when it comes to growing, the plant is outdoors in just regular soil, no additives or fertilizer or anything special, I am not sure about how to prune or when to do what I have to to make it produce quality flowers.


----------



## zem (Feb 27, 2015)

being outdoors is one more reason to not prune it. just feed it right and don't chop any branch or leaf at all


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 27, 2015)

If you are out doors and are still in veg (no flowers starting) I would take about 6 inches or so off the bottom of the plant to aid in air circulation and avoiding branches on the ground that could start powdery mildew.

We will help you, don't worry. Just let us know what you need.  You could post a picture. Seems likeyou should be giving it some food if it is 5" tall. If you do post a picture we will all have lots more advice.


----------



## fr8trn (Feb 27, 2015)

I am going to try and take some pictures this weekend, and will hopefully try and get them posted, as I said earlier, I haven't done anything to it, no fertilizer, or nutrients at all, thanks for the help.


----------



## Michael94 (Feb 28, 2015)

I'll be waiting for the pictures.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 28, 2015)

Your plant needs to be fed (nutrients and fertilizer are the same thing).  Some native soils are rich in organic matter, but most of them need amended and the plants need to be fed.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 28, 2015)

Get some good marijuana nutrients for it. Are you in the states and able to get amazon? There are lots of good things on amazon.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 28, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Get some good marijuana nutrients for it. Are you in the states and able to get amazon? There are lots of good things on amazon.



I agree with Rose, get her some good food and let the sun get her to her fullest potential, I'm excited for you


----------



## fr8trn (Feb 28, 2015)

I don't live in the States, and she is in my backyard getting as much sun as possible, she gets between 9 and 12 hours of sun a day, not sure what kind of fertilizer to use. I haven't lived here that long, just a couple of years, the plant is growing in a planter box and I know they used to grow grapes in it, so I will have to see what kind of fertilizers they have here, is liquid or or spreadable fertilizer better.


----------



## fr8trn (Mar 8, 2015)

Here are some pictures 

View attachment misc pictures 057.jpg


View attachment misc pictures 058.jpg


View attachment misc pictures 059.jpg


View attachment misc pictures 060.jpg


View attachment misc pictures 061.jpg


View attachment misc pictures 062.jpg


View attachment misc pictures 063.jpg


View attachment misc pictures 064.jpg


----------

